# Rainer Hönle hat Geburtstag



## Corosop15 (17 Januar 2011)

Hallo Rainer,

alter Sack (so darf man Dich ja jetzt nennen). Willkommen im Club der 50 und drüber.

Meine besten Glückwünsche zu diesem runden Geburtstag.

:sm20: :sm24: :sm20:

Corosop15


----------



## Kai (17 Januar 2011)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag.

:sm20:

Gruß Kai


----------



## Question_mark (17 Januar 2011)

*Dä Rainer hätt Purzeltagg*

Hallo Rainer,

da stelle ich mich gerne in die endlose Reihe der Gratulanten an 

Von mir meine besten Wünsche zum Geburtstag, alle besten Wünsche für die Zukunft, und natürlich gelten diese Wünsche auch Deiner Familie. 

Und ich muss zugeben, Du gehörst ohne Ausnahme zu der Gattung Mensch, die durch Sachlichkeit, Kompetenz und Menschlichkeit (!!!) meinen Respekt haben (Ähemm, diese Fähigkeiten hätte ich gerne alle zusammen bei mir personifiziert, geht aber nicht immer ).

In diesem Sinne, alles Gute und wir werden ganz gewiss nochmal ein paar Bierchen zusammen vernichten 

Meinen herzlichen Glühstrumpf zum Geburtstag, alter Haudegen

Question_mark


----------



## PN/DP (17 Januar 2011)

Hallo Rainer,

herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag, alles Gute und vor allem Gesundheit!
Bleib so wie Du bist. Es ist immer wieder erfrischend, Deine stets sachlich-kompetenten Beiträge zu lesen.

Gruß Harald

_Alt ist man dann, wenn man an der Vergangenheit mehr Freude hat als an der Zukunft. - John Knittel_


----------



## Manfred Stangl (17 Januar 2011)

Servus Rainer!

Alles Gute auch von mir zu deinem Feiertag!
Und Gesundheit!

Manfred


----------



## online (17 Januar 2011)

Auch von mir die besten Wünsche und alles Gute!:-D


----------



## dalbi (17 Januar 2011)

Hi,

alles Gute zum Geburtstag.

:sm20:

Gruss Daniel


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 Januar 2011)

Hallo Rainer,
alles Gute zu deinem runden Geburtstag, viel Gesundheit,
Glück und Erfolg in den nächsten 50 Jahren.

gruß aus OWL
Helmut


----------



## Larry Laffer (17 Januar 2011)

:sm20: Rainer ,

Nun ist sie vorbei - deine Zeit im Club der U-Fu's ...
willkommen nun auch für dich im Club der U-Hu's.

Ich wünsche dir Alles Gute.

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Homer79 (17 Januar 2011)

...von mir natürlich auch alles alles gute...:sm24:

:sm20::sm20::sm20::sm20::sm20:


----------



## maweri (17 Januar 2011)

Morgen Rainer,

herzlichen Glückwunsch zum 50ten.
Alles Gute.

Markus


----------



## argv_user (17 Januar 2011)

Alles Gute zum Fünfzigsten.


----------



## Mobi (17 Januar 2011)

Auch von mir alles gute zum halben Jahrhundert.


----------



## RobiHerb (17 Januar 2011)

*Ebenfalls*

Hallo, ebenfalls alles Gute, selbst wenn ich im Augenblick nur noch IEC1131 mache, es soll ja auch (D)eine Zukunft mit CoDeSys geben?

Herbert


----------



## pylades (17 Januar 2011)

Auch von mir die besten Wünsche zum 50.

:sm20:

Ich hab noch 2 Jahre Zeit 

Pylades


----------



## tnt369 (17 Januar 2011)

:sm20:

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag!

Ich wünsch Dir Glück und Gesundheit!

:sm24:


----------



## Jochen Kühner (17 Januar 2011)

Alles gute von mir...


----------



## Verpolt (17 Januar 2011)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag

:s11::s11::sm20:


----------



## Cerberus (17 Januar 2011)

Hallo Rainer,

auch von meiner Seite Alles Gute! :sm20:


----------



## Paule (17 Januar 2011)

*Alles Gute*

Hallo Rainer,

ich wünsche Dir zu diesem besonderen Geburtstag alles Gute. 

:sm20: :sm20: :sm20: :sm20: :sm20: 

:sm24: ( Beim Forumstreffen )


----------



## marlob (17 Januar 2011)

Hallo Rainer,

auch von mir alles Gute zu deinem 50. Geburtstag


----------



## Friedrich-Alexander (17 Januar 2011)

Hallo Rainer,

auch von mir die Besten Wünsche zum 50.

Gruß FA


----------



## Lipperlandstern (17 Januar 2011)

Hallo Rainer.

Herzlichen Glückwunsch und Alles Gute. 
Bin ja mal gespannt ob es zur 200-Jahr-Feier kommt


----------



## HaDi (17 Januar 2011)

Hallo Rainer,
auch von mir die allerbesten Wünsche und denk dran: es ist nur eine Zahl.
Und obwohl wir uns bisher nicht persönlich kennen möchte ich doch drauf wetten, dass du noch locker für 49 durchgehst.

:sm20:

Alle Gute wünscht HaDi


----------



## lorenz2512 (17 Januar 2011)

hallo,
alles gute.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (17 Januar 2011)

*Herzlichen Dank*

Herzlichen Dank für die Glückwünsche zu meinem Geburtag. Ich habe mich sehr darüber gefreut. 
Bin auch gespannt, wo die 200-Jahrfeier stattfinden wird. Dass sie stattfindet, bin ich mir ziemlich sicher. 
Ideal wäre das Forumstreffen schon, denn da können gleich noch ein paar Leute mitfeiern und einen 
auf "die alten Säcke" trinken. ROFLMAO.

So ich gehe jetzt mal nach Hause um mit meiner Frau, meinen Kindern und meinen Enkeln einen 
gemütlichen Abend zu verbringen.


----------



## Cerberus (17 Januar 2011)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> So ich gehe jetzt mal nach Hause um mit meiner Frau, meinen Kindern und meinen Enkeln einen
> gemütlichen Abend zu verbringen.


 
Na dann mal viel Spaß beim Feiern!! :sm24::sm19:


----------



## gingele (17 Januar 2011)

Hallo Rainer,

auch von mir noch ALLES GUTE zu deinem Jubiläum, feirer schön.​


----------



## jabba (17 Januar 2011)

Huhu Uhu,

herzlichen Glückwunsch, der "Club" wird ja immer größer .

Dann Feier schön mit der Familie und  viel Spass dabei.


----------



## Tommi (17 Januar 2011)

Lieber Rainer,

unbekannterweise auch von mir... 

:sm20:

Ich wünsche Dir und Deiner Familie alles Gute
und Dir weiterhin viel Erfolg mit Deinem Unternehmen
"rund um Simatic"

Tommi


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 Januar 2011)

jabba schrieb:


> Huhu Uhu,
> 
> herzlichen Glückwunsch, der "Club" wird ja immer größer .
> 
> Dann Feier schön mit der Familie und  viel Spass dabei.



Vlt. Sollte mann das SPS-Forum zum Senioren Forum umbenennen und
gleich ein paar Unterforen einführen:


Rollator
Lesebrille
Hörgerät
Polnische Altenpflegerin


----------



## zotos (17 Januar 2011)

Hallo Rainer,
alles gute zum Geburtstag.
Ein halbes Jahrhundert ist eine echt reife Leistung.

Gruß
ZoToS


----------



## Jan (17 Januar 2011)

*Alles Gute.*

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag.

Und viel Spaß beim Feiern.

:sm24:


----------



## Safety (17 Januar 2011)

Hallo, 
  auch von mir alles gute !


----------



## Ralle (17 Januar 2011)

Auch von mir natürlich "Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!!!"


----------



## Gerhard K (17 Januar 2011)

Von mir auch alles Gute zum Runden. :sm24:


----------



## Norton (17 Januar 2011)

*Herzlichen Glückwunsch auch von mir und herzlich willkommen im Club der Ü50*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch auch von mir
und herzlich willkommen im Club der Ü50

Gruss
    norton






jabba schrieb:


> Huhu Uhu,
> 
> herzlichen Glückwunsch, der "Club" wird ja immer größer .
> 
> Dann Feier schön mit der Familie und  viel Spass dabei.


----------



## IBFS (17 Januar 2011)

:sm24: Prost


----------



## Rainer Hönle (18 Januar 2011)

Wenn ich so etwas lese, bin ich froh ein echter Fünfziger zu sein :-D:-D:-D.


----------



## MW (18 Januar 2011)

Nachträglich alles Gute zum Geburtstag Rainer  !!!


----------



## dtsclipper (18 Januar 2011)

Auch von mir nachträglich alles Gute !

:sm20:


----------



## diabolo150973 (18 Januar 2011)

Von mir natürlich auch:

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!!!

Ich habe es vor lauter Kundendiensteinsatz fast übersehen...


Gruß,

dia


----------



## Kieler (19 Januar 2011)

Wenn auch etwas spät. Auch von mir alles gute zum Geburtstag.


----------



## RGerlach (20 Januar 2011)

Hallo Rainer,

nachträglich alles Gute zum Geburtstag.

:sm20::sm20::sm20:

Grüße

Ralph


----------

